# مواسير البي في سي واشعة الشمس



## aati badri (17 أغسطس 2014)

ماذا يحدث لمواسيرنا عندما تتعرض لاشعة الشمس؟
وماهي التأثيرات التي تحدث؟
وماهي الفترة الكافية لحدوثها؟
ماهي التاثيرات السلبية وما هي الايجابية؟
وماهي قصة ال 15 يوم هل هي اختراع من اخوانا الاستشاريين؟
والسلام عليكم بعد غيبة


----------



## م. رياض النجار (17 أغسطس 2014)

http://www.nacopvc.com/c/tech-info--forms/the-effects-of-sunlight-exposure-on-pvc-pipe


----------



## Nile Man (18 أغسطس 2014)

سؤال مهم م /*aati badri*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 أغسطس 2014)

كود التركيب للصحى يشترط التركيبات داخل ( duct ) سواء زهر اوبلاستيك - لسهولة الصيانه من داخل المبنى - ونظرا لعدم التزام المصممين بذلك - قد تتعرض مواسير بى فى سى لضوء الشمس - وليس لحرارة الشمس - وبمعنى ادق لأشعة ( UV ) - وهى اشعه فوق بنفسجيه تظهر من 11ص - 3 ظهرا تقريبا - اذاكانت التمديدات محميه او فى منور او مكان مظلل - لا مشاكل .
ومع ذلك تم حل هذا الموضوع منذ عام 1982 - كمنتجين باضافة - مواد تنهى تأثير الاشعه - سواء المواسير او اللوازم.
يل وانتجت مواد لامعه (دهان المونيوم خاص بالمواسير ) اذا تعرضت للضوء بعد تركيبها ( زيادة فى الاحتياط ) - لتعكس الاشعه تماما.
- ملحوظه - لم افهم موضوع ال 15 يوم - ماذا تعنى - رجاء شرحها حتى استطيع الرد - ان رغبت


----------

